# PEG tube removal



## cromine (Jul 11, 2007)

Can you code for the removal of a PEG tube?


----------



## RODRIGUEZL (Jul 13, 2007)

No, All You Can Code Is An Evaluation And Management Unless He Removes It By Endoscopy Then You Can Charge Endoscopy With Removal Of Foreign Body..


----------



## cromine (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for your help!


----------

